# Lathe Spindle Tap



## Gary Max

Several of us have bought Lathe Spindle taps. I wanted to start this thread to show off some of the things that we are going to make---heck that sounds real positive---lets see what we can come up with.
Hey I have some Persimmion that would work great for this---let me dig it out in the mornings and I will list some for sale---this wood is HARD---very little grain to get in the way and it's Hard--oh I already said that.
Ok it's Sunday morning and I hadddddd to give this a shot.
1st one ended up as firewood-----


----------



## Gary Max

The thing I changed was moving the stock over to a vice and tapping straight through. This way I did not have to try backing the tap out. I ran the tap through the hole a second time by hand just to clean the treads up and make sure it felt good.
update
To remove the chuck from the lathe-----small oil filter strap wrench works perfect.
Also made another one-----2 1/2 inch.


----------



## Gary Max

Here is the reason for doing this.
I needed to finish this vase----I can do this fast on the lathe if I have a way to hold it.




<br />




<br />


----------



## Dario

Gary,

If you engage the tailstock while tapping on the lathe, it will help you square it faster (especially the initial part which is the most critical).  I know you will have to crank the tailstock wheel too while tapping but I believe it will work.

I just ordered mine so it isn't here yet.[8)]


----------



## Czarcastic

Yup:
What Dario said is right on the money. There is a dimple in the end of the tap for your tailstock to hold it in line. In fact, it tells you to do exactly that in the instructions that come with it (yeah, I read those every once in a while).


----------



## Gary Max

I used the tailstock to help keep everything straight and push the tap through the block---I never  turned the lathe on---this only takes a minute to do by hand.
When the tap hits bottom I moved it over to the vice and a couple of turns and it was out the back.


----------



## Chuck Key

Got the Grizzly close-out tap and had to make something.  This is what the Thing looks like:

Size: 1.4 inches wide and 1.85 inches tall.





<br />

Chuckie


----------



## DocStram

Hey guys ... I don't know jack about spindle taps or making threads. To make matters worse, I called Grizzly today to ask about the 1x8tpi tap. The guy on the phone said I shouldn't use a "bottom" tap and that I needed a tap with a taper and some other stuff I don't remember. He really got me confused. I got off the phone and decided to check with the experts .... my IAP friends. 
From your pictures, it looks like all you used was the spindle tap. 
Do I need a handle for the tap or will the wrench work just as well?
Is there anything else I need? (besides the wood to thread)
How did Chuckie make the threads on the outside of the wood in the bottom left picture?
Thanks for taking the time to walk me thru this.  I appreciate your input! By the way, I'm also trying to make a 3 or 4 inch drum for my vacuum chuck.


----------



## Gary Max

Al if you look at Bealls site---they have the stuff you need.
Plus they know how it works.
I sent them a email and asked about 1 1/4 Dye---within a hour I had a responce.
I am wanting to buy some more stuff off them as soon as I came find some money.


----------



## Chuck Key

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />The guy on the phone said I shouldn't use a "bottom" tap
> 
> How did Chuckie make the threads on the outside of the wood in the bottom left picture?



I used the bottom tap from Grizzly to make the box.  Not sure a tapered tap would work in that application.  The outside threads were done using a mini-metal lathe with a laminate trimmer attached and a 60 degree V-bit in the chuck.

I would like to get a 1-8 left hand thread also but have not talked my self into the $30.00 that Enco is asking for the tap.

Chuckie


----------



## Gary Max

Chuckie you hit the nail right on the head. That's what I want to make---small wood boxs with screw on lids. Cutting the outside treads is what I need to figure out----I aint no machinest. The rig they sell over at Beall uses a router with a jig to cut them ---I think that's how it works.


----------

